# Big Pig!



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070525/ap_on_fe_st/monster_pig

My question is...why did they let the kid kill it with a revolver of all things? It was a huge .50 cal, but still...then again, I read somewhere online that you can go bowhunting for polar bear for like 35K...of course, you're backed by native guides with high powered rifles. :roll:


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, I think I saw a show about the "Hogzilla" once. That thing is huge. Good question..... hhhhmmmm


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

where's Don T when we need him?? i'm sorry, but a boar-hog at 1100 lbs is just a bit much to have a kid popping at him w/a revolver. to me. i don't care how much back-up w/rifles from dad, etc.

i've seen what cattle that size can do when they've been irritated by deputies popping off at them w/handguns; a boar-hog that size???? uh-uh. not me anyway, call me a chickensh^t if you want to


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I cry bull shit.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

that is so photoshoped


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The thing is, I don't really mind people if they hunt deer or whatever with a good rifle or a good bow and use as much of the animal as possible, but they chased that thing for 3 hours and shot it 8 times? I haven't been shooting much (just fired my dad's Beretta, Luger, and a revolver), but I'd wager a rifle is just a wee bit more accurate than that .50 cal revolver or whatever. :-k To me, either be a man and go kill the pig with your bare hands and a knife or spear (not bloody likely, except maybe with a ton of hog dogs) or kill it cleanly and humanely with a rifle.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree Maren! I am not big into the whole hunting thing, I am not a vegetarian by any means. I just don't like to kill things myself!


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

That's a damn big pig:










In case it doesn't show up: http://img.breitbart.com/images/2007/5/25/D8PBKB5G0/D8PBKB5G0.jpg


Oh, and many people hunt with revolvers, though they're usually sighted and the critters they go after are somewhat smaller. lol


Andy.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

That's not photoshopped. it was on Fox news tonight. Set a record, I think. They showed the state officials out measuring it.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't be anywhere near a pig that big... But it would make a lot of bacon!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It may not be photo shop but I'll bet that kids is 10ft behind the hog for a better visual. 
Hogzilla was proven to be bs. I suspect this pic is also.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

'Proven' how? I thought National Geographic said it was real, albeit smaller than initially reported. 


Andy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A large hog but a lot smaller. The NG program also showed how shadows cast on the photo were very suspect.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

true this def isnt real. and its already been taxidermied. so cant prove it and fox news did not say it was real.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm surprised they even want to eat it as sausage. I always thought male wild pig had pretty bad meat, if it is sausage.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

nasty ol' boar-hog meat-NASTY. dogs might eat it though.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Amber Scott said:


> That's not photoshopped. it was on Fox news tonight.


Well, it must be true then! LOL

Yeah, that's a gutless way to hunt an animal.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This picture is totally real. Everyone knows that ******** cannot use photoshop that well. That hog head is gonna look great on the back of their trailor.

See, the secret is this hog is farm raised with special three mile island water.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

lol I couldn't have a head mounted on my wall! thats kinda creepy!


Nice one Jeff! lol


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No,no, This stuff happens all the time, not creepy at all, you can hang clothes and hats and all kinds of stuff on a head that big. Plus, you can use the teeth to open beer bottles.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

How deliciously white trash...Mommy, I want a mullet!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Quick semi-related story. 
When my son was about 6-7 yrs old we were at the auto mechanics where there was a boar head mounted over the door, inside. 
My son looked at the head. Looked outside at the wall and asked "What happened to the legs on Mr Miller's pig"?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, wild hog, or feral hog meat is very good. It's very lean and you usually have to add some fat to make sausage. 

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

if it's young enough--that old thing CAN'T be good eating.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, no, three mile island water is sweet water.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Not photo shopped, picture was taken next to a miniature boy.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

LOL Nice semi-related story though bob!
When I was younger my grandpa had an elk head on the wall and it super creepy to me!
I couldn't imagine a giant hog head on my wall~!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I gave up hunting when I returned from overseas many years ago. I do miss eating a good pheasant or venison steak though. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It was on the news today. There were a couple of hog experts, Farmers, breeders, hunters, wildlife experts and lots of unanswered questions. Most question it as factual.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

There was an article this morning on Yahoo that said the pig was actually a captive bred pet that no slaughterhouse would buy because of its size, so the owners sold it to the hunting preserve. The hunting preserve said they get a lot of hogs that way. It had only been released like 6 weeks prior to the kid shooting it.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18989526/?GT1=10056 here is the story


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

And here's another article about it, from the HSUS. 

http://www.hsus.org/wildlife/wildli...nt.html?log-event=sp2f-view-item&nid=34064922


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18989526/?GT1=10056 here is the story


QUOTE: "We were told that it was a feral hog," Mike Stone told the Star, "and we hunted it on the pretense that it was a feral hog." END

A penned feral hog?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> QUOTE: "We were told that it was a feral hog," Mike Stone told the Star, "and we hunted it on the pretense that it was a feral hog." END
> 
> A penned feral hog?


How will our children learn traditional values if we don't let them hunt former pets in highly controlled settings with underpowered firearms?

Commie.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Remind me to NOT go shooting with you if a .50 cal is "underpowered", lol!


----------

